# What a poser! My beautiful Bengal :) loads of pics!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is Betula my beautiful F5 ex-breeding queen, shes very soppy, talkative and playful! Shes 3 years old and is enjoying retired life with us and lots of cuddles


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!

Were did you get the blanket with the paws from?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou 

its off Ebay:

LGE PERSONALISED FLEECE PET BLANKET/BED DOG or CAT on eBay, also Beds, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 08-Apr-08 07:41:21 BST)

Just email them what you want on it and it what colour


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great, thank you


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

great pics - i just love bengals. keep the pics coming....

susie and the gang


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww lovely cat such a cute face too


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou 

Got some more pics i took today!!

Got my clicking away today and have made a quick photo diary of Betula's day  :mrgreen:

Mum made me tidy my room this morning :? but doesnt it look pretty?









Then did a spot of gardening









Then a quick cuddle with mum









Nipped on pet forums for a quick chat 









Playtime with the bunnies! Wasnt too keen on sharing my new toy though!

















What a day am so tired going to settle in with mum, dad and a dvd


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful cat!! Lovely pictures too!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Crofty-this girl is beautiful and looks so playful-fab pics,enjoyed the captions too


----------



## Elliebee (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww she is lovely. I have those sheep slippers


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures, keep them coming


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Crofty! Welcome to the board!

Let me see.. that looks like a Jill Fyfe bred cat.. previously owned by Jen and Sean.
Right?!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes!!!!  Hiya 

Shes settled in soooooooo well shes bossing me around alot!! 

I cant stop taking pics of her  think shes had enough of all the papazzi attention


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful cat,,lovely pictures,,,,,,,really enjoyed looking at them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

such a beautiful cat. I love the way she is lying on her toys so the bunnies cant get them!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> such a beautiful cat. I love the way she is lying on her toys so the bunnies cant get them!


hehe yes shes not the best at sharing


----------

